
Banks Uncover Loophole to Buy Home Loans at Below-Market Prices - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-20/banks-poised-for-mortgage-bond-windfall-that-may-burn-investors
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/59XHJ](http://archive.is/59XHJ)

